
Why Light Bulbs May Be the Next Hacker Target - tdrnd
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/03/technology/why-light-bulbs-may-be-the-next-hacker-target.html
======
username223
> Philips fixed the vulnerability in a patch issued on Oct. 4 and recommended
> that customers install it through a smartphone application.

People really don't get it, do they? Do we want to live in a world where
everyone is expected to constantly monitor tech news and be prepared to patch
their light bulbs? Not as if the alternative -- internet-connected light bulbs
getting "trusted" patches pushed at them by manufacturers and whoever else
manages to do so -- is any better.

But we've played this game before with computers, which are now all connected,
semi-secure, semi-reliable. My guess is we'll have semi-working light bulbs in
another 10-20 years, which we will be able to turn on and off via the
LightSwtchR app on our phones, which will probably be a picture of a switch
that you flick up and down with your finger. I can't wait.

